# Karbona



## physasst (Oct 1, 2005)

Has anyone bought any of their frames or wheelsets, or hell, any of their components???

They seem to have much lower prices than virtually anyone, but they have no US distributor...just curious.

http://www.karbona.com/pro-b-1-4.htm


----------



## physasst (Oct 1, 2005)

physasst said:


> Has anyone bought any of their frames or wheelsets, or hell, any of their components???
> 
> They seem to have much lower prices than virtually anyone, but they have no US distributor...just curious.
> 
> http://www.karbona.com/pro-b-1-4.htm



Specifically, looking at this....It appears to be the same frame as Pedal Force, Planet-X, Louis Garneau, Velovie, etc....Kinda funny how many companies are marketing the SAME exact frame....but this appears to have the best price..I think 699 for the frame/fork and seatpost...


----------



## newbie13 (Feb 13, 2007)

Karbona not glue


----------



## hogleg62 (Mar 27, 2006)

PA:
Please don't buy, ride or contribute to the further distribution of such a hideous creation. I'm not a carbon hater, but that is about as bad as it gets. And there is a reason it is so cheap.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

newbie13 said:


> Karbona not glue


Thought the same exact thing:

*"Carbona Not Glue"*

Wondering what I'm doing tonight I've been in the closet and feel all right

Ran out of Carbona Mom threw out the glue
Ran out of paint and roach spray too It's TV's fault why I am this way

Mom and pop wanna put me away
From the early morning movie to the late late show
After it's over nowhere to go And I'm not sorry for the things I do

My brain is stuck from shooting glue I'm not sorry for the things I do

Carbona not glue


----------



## physasst (Oct 1, 2005)

hogleg62 said:


> PA:
> Please don't buy, ride or contribute to the further distribution of such a hideous creation. I'm not a carbon hater, but that is about as bad as it gets. And there is a reason it is so cheap.



Why, it's the same exact frame as the velovie, pedal force, planet x frame..all the same....It's a TT frame.....?? Just curious as to your reasoning..


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

physasst said:


> Has anyone bought any of their frames or wheelsets, or hell, any of their components???
> 
> They seem to have much lower prices than virtually anyone, but they have no US distributor...just curious.
> 
> http://www.karbona.com/pro-b-1-4.htm


I carry their seatpost. Just the same CF stuff as mnay other brands. The CF stuff is fine and good QC.


----------



## physasst (Oct 1, 2005)

DIRT BOY said:


> I carry their seatpost. Just the same CF stuff as mnay other brands. The CF stuff is fine and good QC.



That's what I thought, they have some nice looking frames, and their wheels look awesome..might have to get the disc and trispoke in the future...Where did you buy yours-seatpost, that is?


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

physasst said:


> That's what I thought, they have some nice looking frames, and their wheels look awesome..might have to get the disc and trispoke in the future...Where did you buy yours-seatpost, that is?


I mean...I sell them...


----------



## physasst (Oct 1, 2005)

*You sell*



DIRT BOY said:


> I mean...I sell them...



Karbona frames and components???


----------



## hogleg62 (Mar 27, 2006)

Sorry to be so harsh, it's just ugly.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

hogleg62 said:


> Sorry to be so harsh, it's just ugly.


I don't think it's all that bad, but the name is pretty corny. Do they also make Allumina and Steela frames?


----------



## physasst (Oct 1, 2005)

*That's*



hogleg62 said:


> Sorry to be so harsh, it's just ugly.



okay, it just cracks me up that it is the same frame that a dozen other manufacturers are pedaling, and that some are so much more than others.....I guess it's just name recognition. :thumbsup:


----------



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

it's not the same frame as the others you mentioned--I think the one you are thinking of is the 'time trial lite' frame (look at the pointy thing on the seatstays). As far as I can tell, that's made by XDS Carbon in China. There have been good reports about it-don't know if they make the model you mentioned. Other XDS frames appear not to be particularly high modulus CF, so tend to be on the heavy side for a CF frame these days (1200grams plus).


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

You know this is a track frame not a TT frame? The rear spacing is probably 120mm


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

physasst said:


> Karbona frames and components???


Just the post.


----------



## physasst (Oct 1, 2005)

*Yeah,*



Dave Hickey said:


> You know this is a track frame not a TT frame? The rear spacing is probably 120mm



I posted the wrong pic.....Here's the right one....:thumbsup:


----------



## physasst (Oct 1, 2005)

*yeah*



stevesbike said:


> it's not the same frame as the others you mentioned--I think the one you are thinking of is the 'time trial lite' frame (look at the pointy thing on the seatstays). As far as I can tell, that's made by XDS Carbon in China. There have been good reports about it-don't know if they make the model you mentioned. Other XDS frames appear not to be particularly high modulus CF, so tend to be on the heavy side for a CF frame these days (1200grams plus).



I posted the wrong pic earlier...see above. :mad2:


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

physasst said:


> I posted the wrong pic.....Here's the right one....:thumbsup:


Whyzzit have track dropouts?


----------



## newbie13 (Feb 13, 2007)

Bocephus Jones II said:


> Thought the same exact thing:
> 
> *"Carbona Not Glue"*
> 
> ...



I knew someone else would get that!

+100000000 BJ2


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

*By adding a vowel...*

....it makes it Italian!



Bocephus Jones II said:


> I don't think it's all that bad, but the name is pretty corny. Do they also make Allumina and Steela frames?


----------



## carbonbiker (Oct 19, 2012)

*17" KARBONA MONOCOQUE CARBON 29er FRAME*

Yes, I bought this one...


----------



## velo rider (Nov 12, 2013)

Well I did pay for some carbon handlebars over a moth ago and that was the last I saw of that money!! No bars and no reply from e-mail.


----------



## oily666 (Apr 7, 2007)

I've been running their carbon bottle cages since 2006. Every bit as good as (or maybe the same as) Arundel Dave-O cages without the ridiculous price.


----------

